# late in the season and still havn't shot a bird!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

this is my 4th year turkey hunting and i would really like to get one this year...but i've only heard some hens and one jake this year!! 
HHHEEELLLPPP!!!!!!
thanks,
scott


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Just hang in there and keep pounding the woods. I shot one the second day of season and have not had another one even close to me since. Around me they have all but stopped gobbling and seem to have disappeared but persistence usually pays off. The birds are out there. Be safe


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks  i'm tryin..lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

where are you hunting? have to tried any different areas?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i've been down by wellston and down perry co.
i'm off next tues-fri. i might try alum or delaware. what do you think?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Scott,
Check your pm's.
T


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Scott,

You don't have any land to hunt near westerville? Tons of good spots near your neck of the woods! Should of sold me that treestand awhile back I offered some land for you to hunt


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My son saw two toms a couple weeks ago on the edge of Otterbein's campus !!!! I'm thinking that the Westerville cops might not like having you hunt anywhere near city limits. Of course, they'll probably be chasing college kids for drinking & be too busy to bother you.
T


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingislife for the life of me i dont remember you....
get a ball bat and remind me!!! 
t-180 i just sent you a pm!!
thanks


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Fishingislife for the life of me i dont remember you....


Yes you do!! We met at Hoover spillway about 3 yrs ago and you talked to me for a hour or so!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

OOOHHH!!! now i remember!!! lol
sorry...how you been? i heard the spillway hasnt been all that lately!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Doing pretty good! Just going to hocking college and trying to finish up my studies...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Scott,
Check your pm's again & good luck !!!!
T


----------

